# And he's back again



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The joys of being a breeder ...

Some of you may remember I took back one of my Crested boys (Clark) last fall when his owner had had enough. She thought it over and wanted to try again so she took him back ... but now he's back here and I don't see her changing her mind.

Clark's problem? He likes to pull the hair out of her Newfies.

I don't mean just a clump here or there. Clark actually strips them bare - down to the SKIN!!

The straw that sent him back to me was when he stripped a patch of hair about 6-7 inches long by about 3-4 inches wide off the shoulder area of the SAME dog he stripped 2 other times!

This is a puppy she bred (she's a Newfie breeder) and was trying to enter into the puppy sweeps. The first two times he did it were right after she had sent in the entry forms. This third time at least he did it BEFORE sent sent in the form.

But - the dog will now be too old for the puppy sweeps and, as a breeder, I understand how upset she is.

She LOVES Clark but since she shows all her Newfies there's no way she can let him out with any of them. That means he gets very limited time out of his crate. She and I both agreed that the best thing was for him to come back here and I would find a new home for him.

The first time he came back here he tried his hair pulling on Mauser. Moo whirled around and gave him a look that said "Seriously, Dude?? Do you *WANT *to die?". Clark hasn't tried it since.

The problem is that her Newfies are SO laid back they just sit there and let Clark pull away.

So, I'm going to let him get settled in here for awhile and then look for a home for him. He won't be much trouble at all to place. He's extremely friendly, sweet, loves EVERYONE and gets along great with dogs and cats. 

His only downside is that he's a Powder Puff with very wooly hair that matts easily. He needs to be brushed every day to keep the matts from forming but he's very easy to groom!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe he thinks all dogs should look like him! :rofl:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow that sucks, but sounds like you can find him a good home fairly easily as long as there's no other dogs or cats around for him to get at


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww you are too far away for us to foster him 

I'd love to have another of my own some day, I fell in love with that breed after having a few fosters. They are neat dogs!

On a side note, one of our long-term (Dachshund) fosters chews on the back of my Dachshund's neck and actually "clipped" his fur. He had a mohawk on the back of his neck because of that. I have put a sock on it so she can't get to it, but the sock seemed too snug. It's driving me nuts and I may clip his fur today and remove the mohawk and get it short enough so it doesn't look strange. That whole area is all messed up due to her chewing in a "flea biting" manner.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wow, a dog that handstrips other dogs! I could put him to work in my grooming shop!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe he can find a job at a 'waxing' salon!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Maybe he thinks all dogs should look like him! :rofl:


 
lol i think you missed the powder puff part. he's not a baldie.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I am sorry he is back, but this is one of the funniest reasons I have heard for having to give up a dog. He doesn't think anyone should be prettier than him! Maybe find him a home with short coated dogs. lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm thinking if you were an owner of a bald newf-you wouldn't be laughing...Freestep sounds like the perfect home for him he could be a working dog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can I borrow him next time Coke needs a haircut?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> The first time he came back here he tried his hair pulling on Mauser. Moo whirled around and gave him a look that said "Seriously, Dude?? Do you *WANT *to die?". Clark hasn't tried it since.


:rofl:
hahahah I lost it at this part!
Hope you can find Clark a good home where his hair styling skills can be appreciated!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I groom a couple Powders at work. I love them!!! 

He sounds like an awesome little dog with an odd quirk! lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahh, OK. I just googled powder puff cresteds. Never knew they existed! What beautiful dogs!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Any dog that allows another dog to strip it down to the skin should lose it's "real dog" card. Seriously :0. Go Clark!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Freestep said:


> Wow, a dog that handstrips other dogs! I could put him to work in my grooming shop!


As long as those terriers don't mind being 100% NEKID!! :O


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

bocron said:


> Any dog that allows another dog to strip it down to the skin should lose it's "real dog" card. Seriously :0. Go Clark!


Anne - I was thinking the same thing when it first happened. I finally asked the Newfie breeder that had Clark if there was something wrong with the dog that let him do this.

She laughed at me and said I must not know about Newfies. They are the ultimate passive dog. She said they would let a child do the same thing - pull out their hair.

This is from the breed standard:
Sweetness of temperament is the hallmark of the Newfoundland; this is the most important single characteristic of the breed.​ One of the water tests they do with Newfs is to have the dog swim out to a person in distress, allow the person to grab hold of their coat and then pull the person back to shore.

They are awesome dogs and I would LOVE to have one some day - especially hers. They aren't the huge, plodding things you see in the show rings and her dogs have incredible work ethic!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Liesje said:


> Can I borrow him next time Coke needs a haircut?


Sure!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd love a Newf but not in the desert we're in now, for two reasons...heat and weeds.

But in Alaska? I'd have gotten one in a heartbeat. We spent a lot of time out on the boat my husband was the captain of, with the kids. Can't beat a Newf for protection from the water!


----------



## Elsa'sRHC (Jun 9, 2012)

We got a Newf/GSD cross when we first got married. WONDERFUL dog! Seriously, you can't get a sweeter temperament than a Newfie. They are truly gentle giants! My kids thought he was a big pillow - about 110 pounds of pillow.  He was small for a Newf because of the GSD in him.

We love Newfies. Someday, I hope to have one again. And, yes, it doesn't surprise me that Newfies let this Crested strip them. They are laid-back beyond belief.


----------

